# Neck or Breast Collar?



## MajorClementine (Mar 8, 2016)

I am sure this has been discussed on here but apparently I am not searching with the correct words to bring up the results from the archives. A facebook group I'm involved with has started a small discussion about breast collars vs. neck collars. The post was started by someone who believes that breast collars inhibit movement and cause the bones to rub on the skin beneath the breast collar. The neck collar allowing for free movement of the shoulder blade and point of shoulder. The post is accompanied by a couple video clips showing the natural movement of the horses shoulder. I have to admit, a regular neck collar does seem to interfere very little (if at all) with this movement. However, I know many of us successfully drive happy horses with breast collars every day. I have been looking at getting a "comfy fit" style breast collar to free up the shoulder more and giving the throat more relief as well. But I have also considered the Euro collar and the regular neck collar. Has anyone used all 3 and have a comparison? How does the Euro collar compare with the standard neck collar as far as shoulder movement? Also do you find that neck collars ( euro and standard) provide a better line of draft?


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 8, 2016)

Okay, after more search and Google it seems that collars are best but nearly impossible to fit for minis. Sounds like the Freedom/comfy collars free up the shoulders a lot with a better fit than you'd likely get from a traditional collar.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 8, 2016)

I have used both neck collars and breast collars. My horses seem to perform better with the neck collars. And yes, you can use a single breast collar on just about any horse, and a neck collar must fit each individual horse and sometimes each horse may need a couple collars as their body condition fluctuates or thick winter coats can change neck sizes. Another consideration with neck collars is proper line of draft. The line of draft is also important for breast collars too.

The type of vehicle, the type of work, the terrain, and the amount of weight being pulled is also considerations in the choice of collar types.

My horses work much freer and happier in neck collars.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2016)

BSharpRanch said:


> I have used both neck collars and breast collars. My horses seem to perform better with the neck collars. And yes, you can use a single breast collar on just about any horse, and a neck collar must fit each individual horse and sometimes each horse may need a couple collars as their body condition fluctuates or thick winter coats can change neck sizes. Another consideration with neck collars is proper line of draft. The line of draft is also important for breast collars too.
> 
> The type of vehicle, the type of work, the terrain, and the amount of weight being pulled is also considerations in the choice of collar types.
> 
> My horses work much freer and happier in neck collars.


Any tips on brands/makers of neck collars that tend to fit minis better? I would really like to get one for Clementine. I think she might be much happier in one since she has a low set throat. I was thinking of getting a freedom collar but if I can find a neck collar that fits I'd rather go that direction. While I do believe that the freedom fit breast collar will be more comfortable on her, I believe that the neck collar will be even more so.

As I understand it, however, a neck collar works better with a lower line of draft. Is that correct? The high horizontal line of draft in your typical EE cart works better with a breast collar. If I were to rig an axle draft set-up to my EE would that lower the draft enough for a neck collar?


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 10, 2016)

Cobletz collars make very good collars. At one time I had their phone number, but I'm not too sure where it is at. Yes, you need a lower line of draft with a collar and yes, you can change the draftline on an EE cart, I have one I use to pull the poop dump cart. And I also have a single tree I drop on my show cart so I can show tandem in collars.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 10, 2016)

Coblentz collars 330-893-3858. I've heard they are easy to work with. I have a couple of their collars that I bought new from a middleman. I'm pretty sure that all but 2 of my collars came from them.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2016)

Fantastic, thanks! I did a rough measure today and got 12-13". I'll measure again when I clip. Right now she has more hair than a mammoth.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Mar 10, 2016)

Most of mine wear 12" collars. One lead horse wears an 11" and one wheeler wears a 13" winter, 12" summer.


----------



## MajorClementine (Mar 10, 2016)

That gives a little more confidence in my measuring.


----------



## jventresca (Apr 29, 2016)

I rigged up a dropped single tree on a Meadowbrook cart. I suspended the singletree from the cross brace using two breeching straps. I used a piece of chain with carabiner type snaps to attach it the the body of the cart. It dropped the angle of draft about 6". I used this set up at the Gladstone CDE on the marathon. The horse seemed to like it. He's 35", stocky and wears a 13" collar.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2016)

Really enjoyed the photos!


----------



## MajorClementine (May 5, 2016)

jventresca said:


> I rigged up a dropped single tree on a Meadowbrook cart. I suspended the singletree from the cross brace using two breeching straps. I used a piece of chain with carabiner type snaps to attach it the the body of the cart. It dropped the angle of draft about 6". I used this set up at the Gladstone CDE on the marathon. The horse seemed to like it. He's 35", stocky and wears a 13" collar.


I was wondering about this. I'd like to set up and "axel draft" on my EE cart. I've seen several done and they are all very similar. I figure with a handy husband I should be able to get it done. My parent's are out in Illinois for 18 months and have been visiting several amish harness makers out there. I'm going out in November (taking the train across the country!!) and am planning on bringing a collar back for Clementine.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2016)

Don't know how far that is from OH, but I can give you a whole list of harness places and restaurants there...


----------

